

Why I choose Github pages - cromica
http://romuluscrisan.com/blog/2014/02/24/why-i-choose-github-pages.html
Github pages is something I&#x27;ve recently heard of but really like it from the begging although I didn&#x27;t exactly knew how is working.
======
zeidrich
Why I choose localhost pages:

They work even when the Internet is down.

They are very secure as long as I'm working offline.

They are very responsive. 0ms latency and my SATA bus is 16Gb/s

It is completely free.

I have complete control over the entire environment.

Anyone who sits down at my computer can edit pages. All they need to do is
fire up a text editor.

------
kmf
> [http://localhost:4000/blog/2014/02/24/why-i-choose-github-
> pa...](http://localhost:4000/blog/2014/02/24/why-i-choose-github-pages.html)

Whoops

------
filipedeschamps
Localhost[1] in a frontpage of Hackernews, awesome.

[1] [http://localhost:4000/blog/2014/02/24/why-i-choose-github-
pa...](http://localhost:4000/blog/2014/02/24/why-i-choose-github-pages.html)

------
yahelc
This seems to be the correct URL:
[http://romuluscrisan.com/blog/2014/02/24/why-i-choose-
github...](http://romuluscrisan.com/blog/2014/02/24/why-i-choose-github-
pages.html)

------
diegolo
I guess the correct link was [http://romuluscrisan.com/blog/2014/02/24/why-i-
choose-github...](http://romuluscrisan.com/blog/2014/02/24/why-i-choose-
github-pages.html)

------
cromica
The correct link is [http://romuluscrisan.com/blog/2014/02/24/why-i-choose-
github...](http://romuluscrisan.com/blog/2014/02/24/why-i-choose-github-
pages.html)

------
MrSlo
This was an interesting post...

